# Tofurkey question



## vegmama (Aug 19, 2002)

Can I cook the tofurkey the day before and then just reheat it in the microwave when we get where we are going? Or would it be best right out of the oven?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

We microwave leftover Tofurkey and it is good so it will probaby be fine!!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Eek!!! Please don't take any offense (as none is meant), but why the Tofurky? Why? Why? Why not make some lovely, non-simulated-meat vegetarian dishes for Thanksgiving, instead?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I make tofurky every holiday, not because it is "simulated meat', but because it is a yummy tofu dish







(I actually never really considered that it is supposed to be simulated turkey-probably because I haven't had turkey in 10 years LOL). I find tofurky tastes better as leftovers compared to right out of the oven because the flavor has more time to absorb into the tofu. Enjoy!


----------



## vegmama (Aug 19, 2002)

Ther reason for tofurkey is that I've never had it and have always been curious. We are traveling kinda far this year and not leaving until Thanksgiving morning. On top of all of this, this is my husband's family who are HUGE meat and potatoes people and although there should be lots I can eat, it will be things like mashed potatoes, rolls, corn, etc. BLAH!!! Boring!!!

But mainly, I just wanna check it out









What kind of main meatless dish do you usually prepare? I am sometimes grossed out by simulated meat, especially chicken stuff...can't stand it! So I may have just wasted my money, but why not try new things, right?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I am bothered by the fact veg. foods are named to simulate meat names. I undestand it is about marketing though and not to actually simulate meat( IMO). But then again maybe it's the same thing but, we do eat tofurkey because we really like it. As far as I remember it is nothing like turkey. I have made a gluten roast in the past and those are really good as well but it does take some time to prepare.


----------



## vegmama (Aug 19, 2002)

I would love to get your gluten roast recipe! I've never made anything with gluten or tempeh and really need to start learning. I love eating this stuff when I'm out, but in all my 14 years of being vegetarian, I've never tried to do anything with it myself!!!


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

I dont mind if there are fake meat products. I don't eat them, but if they can convert a meat eater to veg, or to at least eat more veg dishes instead of meat, then I'm all for it. Let's face it, most meat eaters won't eat veg stuff if it doesn't resemble the real thing. Sad but true, not everyone cares about the animals. I personally don't care why someone eats veg just as long as they do!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Not so, AmandasMom! I think most carnivores (myself included) don't want to eat pseudomeat, since it's just not anything like the original.

Re what I'd serve on Thanksgiving if I were doing a meatless meal, I'd probably go one of two ways: (1) an Indian-spiced meal, with a chickpea curry as the "main" dish, and a fenugreek-spiced stuffing side, along with a spinach side (among potential others) and the traditional pies for dessert (which I love), or (2) a mushroom and nut and/or grain loaf for the "main" dish (or maybe a wild mushroom sautee, instead), with traditional sides and, again, the traditional pies for dessert. A gluten roast could also be interesting - how do you make that?


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

We made a tofurkey last year and really didn' t enjoy it. I probably made it wrong.









This year we got the Wellington from Native Foods. Puff pastry with stuff in it. I can't wait to try it.

I find I don't much care for foods that try too hard to simulate meat, though occasionally something good does come along.


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

Not so, AmandasMom! I think most carnivores (myself included) don't want to eat pseudomeat, since it's just not anything like the original.
If there wasn't a market for it, and people didn't buy it, it wouldn't be there. There obviously is a market, and just because YOU don't want to eat it, doesn't mean that the millions of other people who eat meat wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been a veghead for 12 years now, and one of the things I'm psyched about is the availability of lots of (IMHO) yummy fake meat products! It's the repressed carnivore in me wanting to use my incisors, but I love love love fake chicken nuggets, chicken patties, veggie burgers, veggie sausages, etc. Not all are created equal, of course, and some are downright yucky but lots are quite good if you like that sort of thing.

Vegmama, the one time we tried a Tofurkey (a couple of years ago) I didn't like it much, and thought it was really tough/rubbery. I would cook it the day of, since the microwave often tends to make things tough/tougher.

Our veggie main dish this year will be a roasted butternut squash and caramelized onion tart. We're also having green beans, roasted carrots, garlic mashed potatoes, two kinds of stuffing (cornbread and chestnut), and fresh cranberry/orange relish. Not to mention pumpkin pie, pecan pie, and possibly an apple/cranberry crisp for dessert. I feel sorry for the turkey eaters - why waste the tummy space when there's all these other yummy things to eat!!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AmandasMom_
*

If there wasn't a market for it, and people didn't buy it, it wouldn't be there. There obviously is a market, and just because YOU don't want to eat it, doesn't mean that the millions of other people who eat meat wouldn't eat it.*
I really suspect it's mostly vegetarians who eat it, not carnivores. I've not checked the price of Tofurky recently, but suspect strongly that it costs more than the 50 or 99 cents per pound for which you can buy a turkey, and doesn't have the various qualities that carnivores look for in a Thanksgiving turkey (plenty of white meat, juicy dark meat, crispy skin, juices in which to bathe stuffing, etc.) Also, and as an anal point, I personally am not "most carnivores who don't care for pseudomeat." Rather, I am one individual in that (I submit, large) subset of carnivores. Also, it's not that most carnivores wouldn't *try* it, but rather that, all things being equal, they'd choose a turkey over Tofurkey on Thanksgiving. Do a straw poll of your bona-fide carnivore friends.


----------



## oceanmommy (Nov 24, 2001)

We are having tofurky this Thanksgiving, as we have many times in the past. Why ? Well we like it, we buy tofurky slices all the time for sandwhiches...they are tasty and they provide protein in a sandwich full of veggies. In my family of origin, ,we ate turkey at Thanksgiving... when we became vegetarians we gave it up and went for tofurky instead. Among other reasons, we wanted to keep close to the (turkey) traditions of the family, but not eat meat. We wanted a protein dish. It tastes good too and makes a nice presentation, goes really well with other Thanksgiving favorites like masked potatoes.

I am mostly veggie by moral choice and actually like eating meat (I know it's gross but I like it). I do occassionally eat meat. Anyways, I LIKE the fake meat stuff. If you don't like it, don't buy it.

BTW dh was raised veggie, hates meat, and he does really love tofurky.

As for the tofurky cooking question, I'd cook it same day. It might get rubbery from the microwave. Make sure you have some veggie gravy on hand too







It is easy to cook, be sure you have basting ingredients listed on box... soy sauce, orange juice, sugar or honey...). Current instructions are for slow roast 2 hrs at 300 degrees... in years past I think it was like a n hour at 350. Keep that in mind. And foil, must cover with foil.

Enjoy, maybe some meat eaters will get to try it ?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Vegmama, here is the gluten recipe!!

Gluten Pot roast:
Have 4 cups of raw gluten ready(recipe to follow this recipe)
Combine in a bowl:
1/2 cup of oil
3Tbsp. soy sauce
1tsp. salt
1/4 cup peanut butter ,or tahini(PB is better IMO)
1 cup warm water
1tsp. garlic powder
1tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. black pepper
Incorperate the seasonings into the gluten, there will be extra sauce. Put into a dutch oven or roasting pan. Add chopped potatoes, carrots,garlic, and onions around the gluten roast. Cover the roast w/ 1/4 cup of oil, 1/4 cup of soy sauce, and 1 cup of water(put the remaining sauce into make the cup). Bake in a 350 degree oven uncovered for a 1/2 hour. Then cover and cook another 1/2 hour. Finally uncover and cook the last 1/2 hour. Baste several times while cooking.

Basic Raw Gluten:
4cups wheat flour
4cups gluten flour
2-3 cups water (enough for a stiff dough)
Knead 10-15 minutes until you have a smooth dough that bounces back when poked. Put in a large bowl, cover with water. Let soak for 1 hour. Knead it under water,this kneads out the starch and hold the gluten together. Change the water when it becomes murky. let it rest for several minutes. Then start the process over again.It will take several times to finish. When the water stays almost clear you are done ,you will have about 4-5 cups of gluten.


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

We don't do the tofurkey; for years we simply had lovely stuffed squashes and lots of so-called side dishes. However, last year my sweetie bought a Zen and Now faux-turkey/wheat gluten/seitan roast -- a complete dinner with gravy and stuffing. I made fun of him but it was wonderful. So, that what we're having -- not on Thanksgiving (we spend that with the extended family and eat next to nothing) but the day after -- at our own home feast.

Zen and Now is on the web and can be found at some health food stores and at some Trader Joe's.

Bon appetit.


----------



## vegmama (Aug 19, 2002)

Sheacoby- thanks for the recipe!!! I can't wait to try it out.

I've decided to cook the Tofurkey when I get there, sounds like what most of you have suggested. As for my meat eaters trying it, I know at least my dh will. And possibly one other! After your posted though, I want to have Thanksgiving at my house next year so we can have a totally vegetarian feast. I bet none of our family would show up! Well, my mom would, but that would probably be all. Oh well, at least I'm putting new stuff out there.

As for the fake meat debate, I mainly eat it as a convenience. Like boca burgers, gardenburgers, etc. I like some, but not all and I don't think "oh, I'm having a hamburger.







" It's just easier than making a grain loaf or whatever...I think eating meat is gross and sad and when fake meat is too much like the real thing, I can't do that either. Anyway, just my 2 cents. Did that make sense? I'm so tired right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------

